# moms tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you all remember me telling you how scared mom was of birds and how she loves stretch well now that she has her own tiel the cage is big enough for 4 tiels i went over yesterday made a coffee next thing i heard was her tiel screeching mom said why is dizzy screeching so i went in and not 1 not 2 but 3 tiels in her cage dizzy is only about 4-6 months old but the other 2 are like 2 years old mom was told there both females not so they were mating when i went in i told mom when did you get the 2 new tiels she said last week i said ahhhhhh mom you should have quarantined them anyways i said the 2 new ones are mating she said no there both females so to make a long story short came back to my place got a spare cage set it up breeding box and all i gave her some nesting material so i,ll keep you all up to date 

i think moms fear of birds is over


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Allen, I think you need to sit down and talk with your brother and your mother about the responsibilities of bird keeping and breeding. It's good that your mum is no longer afraid of birds, but she doesn't have to keep buying and mating them to prove it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well my step father is not to happy he came home and there was 2 more he had no clue


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it is great that she loves birds now, but I don't think breeding them just because they were mating is a good idea, just my opinion


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in agreement with Jaime and Plukie.  She was scared of birds for so long, how can she possibly know all that's involved in breeding responsibly in so little time. I think she should enjoy the tiels she's got, and have fun just keeping them as pets!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh don,t get me wrong i love my mom but i think she jumped the gun a little to soon personally she should of waited atleast till winter if not next spring


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you all no that i asked mom if there was any eggs she said no eggs at all


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

So maybe moms birds were just playing little games... Practicing.. Are you sure they are a pair. I have noticed in the past, that some birds get confused and just "think" their cagemate is the opposite sex. Also, if you really dont want babies, you could remove the nest box and maybe they just wont lay eggs. Just a guess, I am not an expert on much. Although I can make a jym dandy apple pie.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

we did remove the box from moms cage and no eggs


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Sometimes 2 females will mate if their parenting instinct is strong. If any eggs do show up wait 5 days and see if they start to vain out. If not they are duds and most likely it is 2 females. If you really don't want babies then freeze the eggs (if you get them) and let them sit on them. They will get off when they know they wont hatch. If you just take them away the will just lay more. I hope this helps you.


----------

